# ICE Storm 12/1/06



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

These are some pictures I dug up from an ice storm we had. Lost power for 8 days. Some places had 3 inches of ice...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Went through that to in Oct. 06. I'd post some pictures but a certian 2 PS members don't want to see them again !:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Post them anyhow of send them to me


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics........please dont get grandpa started with the pics......im sure you can find pics of the great oct 06 blizzard on all threads!:crying:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

that must have been a nasty storm!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

that looks like a nightmare. dont listen to grandview. hes just a story teller.


----------

